# Audi concert stereo with Bose



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

I have fitted in my TT the Audi concert stereo with Bose, Im assuming the with Bose means theres a seperate bose amp somwhere in the car connected to all the speakers. 
(how many speakers in the BOSE setup mines the S line?)
I'm wondering if I change the main unit (head unit i beleive its called) this wont effect the bose system i have running behind that will it? and if i replace it with a unit that supports 4 channels again it wont matter that the car has more than 4 speakers, because there all connected to the amp, not the head unit yes?
I'm after after upgrading to a unit that has ipod socket on the front to connect my iphone to. cant just run a lead into the glove box, because its mounted on the windscreen with my sat nav running on it, so would like to just drop a short 3.5 jack down to the radio and plug it in.


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

hi mate,

the bose system has 7 speakers. 2 in the rear, 2 in each front door, and 1 in the dash.

All the speakers run through the bose amp which is loctaed in the drivers side rear quarter panel.

As for changing the standard concert radio, you will need a wiring harness/adaptor.
This will convert the original stereo wiring so that you can use any aftermarket radio with it. The adaptor will convert all the bose, you simply need to plug it in, and play. if your TT is facelift, you may need to run an ignition feed from the fusebox to the radio (so that the radio turns on and off with the key).

As for sound quality, you will find that a new radio will make alot of difference compared to the standard concert (aslong as its half decent).

If you have any problems, feel free to pm me, i can run through it with you. 8)


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

I've just fitted this head unit, full write up here:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/view...d+alpine&sid=e27c10fbfcaa4d152f31d8051fc911fe


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

cheers guys, that answers all my queries.
though im after a unti that hopefully has a 3.5 jack socket on the front of the head unit, so i can run a 3.5 lead upto my tom tom car kit windscreen mount that my iphone will be docked with. this has a seperate 3.5 jack socket on the side so i can output mp3 playing. the mian connection is conncted to the mount for chargin and gps signal boost.
are there head units available with front sockets on them? or will i need to run a longer lead to another lead connected to the back of the unit and via the glove box.
I guess the easiest way would be to get hold of the old tape with 3.5 jack lead attached to it insert the tape into my existing head unit, and plug inthe 3.5 jack.... wouldnt expect much in the way of quality sound from this though


----------



## Harps (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought an xcar link unit that plugs into the back of my concert stereo. This has a iPod connector and a 3.5 jack on it and plays through the headunit and sound quality is pretty good. You can get a Bluetooth hands free add on unit which you can use for making calls and it will stream the music via Bluetooth so no need to connect your iPhone with any wires plus it's easy to fit.


----------



## mcmental (Jan 28, 2010)

wheres the dsh speaker on the bose setup please?


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Harps said:


> I bought an xcar link unit that plugs into the back of my concert stereo. This has a iPod connector and a 3.5 jack on it and plays through the headunit and sound quality is pretty good.
> 
> nice one, can you run the lead through the headunit to come out of the tape player or is there another route for it to comeout?


----------



## Harps (Jan 20, 2010)

It is a seperate box that connects into the wiring behind the stereo and has a 3.5 jack and iPod connector coming out of it, so you can run the wires to wherever you want. Do a search for xcar link on google, they do, car make specific xcar links so just search for the audi one on their website.


----------



## RichPaetz (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm trying to install new front door speakers in my TT that had the bose system. The new speakers won't accept the Bose plug in so I had to cut the wires. Now I don't know which wire is positive and which one is negative. One wire is solid black and the other one is Brown and black, I believe. Does anyone know which is which? Thanks.


----------



## RichPaetz (Feb 24, 2010)

correction the colored wire is green with a black stripe.


----------



## mcmental (Jan 28, 2010)

is the xcarlink the only way to go with a concert none boss system to use the iphone?


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

sorted it pretty cheaply in the end. just plugged a small FM transmitter into the Tom Tom Iphone mp3 out jack port that my Iphone is connected to. and broadcats it to the FM channel on the radio. Its not the best sound in the world, but it beats having wires comming from the glove box accross the dash onto the windscreen. may look into the blutetooth setup later on.


----------

